# Nvidia Inspector: Kein Frame Rate Limiter mehr?



## DeadlySilence92 (17. Januar 2015)

Hey Com!

Habe gestern mal n bissel mit dem NV Inspector rumgespielt und festgestellt, dass die Option "Frame Rate Limit" nicht (mehr) vorhanden ist.
Woran liegt das? Habe die Funktion immer gerne genutzt, vorallem bei Far Cry rastet die Grafikkarte bissel aus 
Wurde die Funktion entfernt? Weiß jmd was dazu?

NV Inspector Version ist 1.9.7.3
Treiber Version ist 344.75


----------



## mattinator (17. Januar 2015)

Geht das jetzt nicht auch über den Treiber: Adaptive VSync | GeForce ?


----------



## KaterTom (17. Januar 2015)

Ist doch noch da!?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeadlySilence92 (18. Januar 2015)

Kann geclosed werden, ich war wohl blind und dann zu erzürnt um noch klar zu denken 

Auch 5maliges lesen hilft manchmal nicht....  Danke Jungs!


----------

